# Holman Rv, Cincy,oh



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We are considering making the trip to Holman RV on sat. and I am wondering if any one can fill me in on how they are to deal with? They have the Laredo and a Outback 5er I want to compare side by side. Are they are High pressure or laid back. Thanks for your feed back


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

fourwalls said:


> We are considering making the trip to Holman RV on sat. and I am wondering if any one can fill me in on how they are to deal with? They have the Laredo and a Outback 5er I want to compare side by side. Are they are High pressure or laid back. Thanks for your feed back


I bought my Outback from them over the phone. Rocky Holman was my salesman, very smooth transaction and everyone I dealt with was professional. I can't imagine it will be much different in person. I am sure others will chime in with their experience.

My only complaint was a few minor issues with the TT when delivered that would have be taken care of with a face to face PDI. But for the money I saved over my local dealer it would go that route again.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

We did not buy from them, however, when talking with them I felt

no pressure whatsoever. Because of distance we decided to buy 2 hours away.

Wish you the best.









Brian


----------



## Diver Bill (Apr 30, 2007)

We bougt ours from Rocky Holman over the phone.
We went to Oh to pick it up spent the night in the unit and did a complete PDI the next morning.
There were a few minor isues that were corrected before we did the paperwork and left for home.
We were very pleased with Holman and would buy from them again.
They have great deals and are great to work with (no pressure and very helpful)
Bill


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just contact Keystone and find out who the factory authorized repair shops are in your area, for warranty work. I doubt that your local dealer will be very enthusiastic about servicing a trailer that they didn't sell - especially if it is warranty work. (They only get paid what Keystone pays - which is a far cry from what they would charge for non-warranty work). Most of the reports on this forum indicate that if you buy your trailer from another place, the local dealer will only work on yours if they don't have any other work to do.

Just a heads-up so you can be prepared and cut down on your frustration level.

Mike


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We are only 2.5 hours from Holman so we would return to them for service if it is necessary We have to travel at least a hour to any dealer in our area. so it is not that much farther to go to cincy. And we absolutely do not like the local dealer for anything. They have a real attitude problem and I have a problem with that.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

FOURWALLS

Which laredo are you lookin at we have been lookin at the 32rs and have been in contact with rocky so far so good.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We are looking at the 29RL. I have been emailing with rocky also. Good luck on your deal. I think we are going to go down and look in person this weekend. So we will see what we think then.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

We bought our 08 26 rks from Holman last August. We made the 800 or so mile each way round trip and it was well worth it. In Rhode Island the same model,except it was an 07 was $12,000 more. Holman was pretty firm with the asking price but they included all of the tow gear for nothing. When I by another trailer, I will definetly buy from Holan again.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

outbackmac said:


> FOURWALLS
> 
> Which laredo are you lookin at we have been lookin at the 32rs and have been in contact with rocky so far so good.


I went to the web page and looked at the 32rs. All I can say is WOW. That is nice. Good luck with your deal.


----------



## Richard1 (Oct 7, 2007)

*DO NOT DEAL WITH EDDIE HOLBERG, TRUST ME ,THATS ALL I WILL SAY. They kind want to rush you out of there after the deal. *Get everything up front,do not accept their word,they forget soon. They do NOT cut the price from what they are asking very much because they are good prices and they know it,if you dont buy it someone else will and they know that.Im sure people have different opinions on this. Just mine. If I told you the whole story you wouldnt believe it, I have been camping over 25 years and have bought allot of Rvs. I usually dont talk down on a dealer.



fourwalls said:


> We are considering making the trip to Holman RV on sat. and I am wondering if any one can fill me in on how they are to deal with? They have the Laredo and a Outback 5er I want to compare side by side. Are they are High pressure or laid back. Thanks for your feed back


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm sorry that you had a bad experience RICHARD1. I, on the other hand, had a great experience with Holman RV. They spent about 3 hours with me showing me how everything worked. They even offered to let us camp in their lot for the night to be sure that we were comfotable.
It goes to show you how, even good dealers, or maybe I should say, salesman can have a bad day.
I hope that you at least got an Outback that you can enjoy.

Dan


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

fourwalls said:


> We are considering making the trip to Holman RV on sat. and I am wondering if any one can fill me in on how they are to deal with? They have the Laredo and a Outback 5er I want to compare side by side. Are they are High pressure or laid back. Thanks for your feed back


I walked out of their showroom yesterday right before signing a deal. They seemed laid back, and I really liked the guy I was dealing with but at the last minute, I got a surprise. Appearently, my 720+ credit rating gets me the A rate from the other dealer I am talking to but somehow only qualifies me for a B rating from Holman. Higher interest rate would have cost me almost $15 a month for 12 years. Dealing local is just not worth that. I don't think it was the salesman's fault, though. I've seen it before where dealers have financing standards in place that help line their pockets just a bit more. At the end of the deal, who is going to walk for a measley 10-15 bucks a month, right?

Well, this guy did. Stinks, cause I was looking forward to purchasing yesterday.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

GEE that would be a heart breaker. I am dealing with our local credit union. So I wont get any surprises at the pay counter. I do not really like to try to get through the fast talk of a loan with the dealers. I cant keep up with them. If I have my financing done ahead of the deal then I can work through a little more to my liking. That also gives me the numbers to compare with and know if i should walk away. I usually have my payments fall on a biweekly pay out and auto withdraw, it makes my interest a lot lower. I also find that my mind is usually on the unit and not on the numbers at that time when i am excited and I should come home and think and figure on paper if I am doing the right thing. I have found that impulse buying gets me into a lot of hot water. I take my camera with me to shop so I have reference pics to look at and make a better decision on buying. That way I can look back when I think of a question or if it had a certain thing, or what color it was, the fine details.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Did you make a deal . fourwalls?

The credit score to intrest rate is a joke. We have a rating of 800 plus and they told me we were lookin at 7.25%.
WHAT A JOKE


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Bought ours there, our friends just bought one there. There are great! I bought from Roger Ricker.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tami


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We are still talking. It will take me a while to commit, and even longer to unload the old one.








I did not realize how much stuff had accumulated in that trailer. I am not in a hurry. It is still to cold here to be working on a trailer. But it sure is fun to look.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Definetly get your own financing. They don't have access to the best rates. They also wanted to sign me up for loans with prepayment penalties.








Buyer beware on that subject, but I liked the relaxed atmosphere and the fact that I saved thousands over previous quotes without the hassles of high pressure negotiations.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Definetly get your own financing. They don't have access to the best rates. They also wanted to sign me up for loans with prepayment penalties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes...who would want a loan like that?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Definetly get your own financing. They don't have access to the best rates. They also wanted to sign me up for loans with prepayment penalties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes...who would want a loan like that?








[/quote]
I almost felt silly asking to confirm it was simple interest with no prepayment. When the salesman said no to both, I almost fell out of my chair. My credit is good, so I had never even run across that before.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We will not be trading our fiver in at Holmans. The offer they made me on the 2000 trade in was an insult. I told them I would not be buying any new trailers until I am able to sell mine out rite. The salesman was kind enough to tell me that the NADA price I found on the internet for our unit was not what they went by and he quoted a price 1/3 of what the trailer is worth.







Needless to say That was not pretty. So the ads will continue locally and the waiting game goes on.


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Definetly get your own financing. They don't have access to the best rates. They also wanted to sign me up for loans with prepayment penalties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which dealer was this, Nathan? That is scary. In this day and age, lenders should be doing backflips ifsomeone would pay off a loan early.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fat Tony said:


> Definetly get your own financing. They don't have access to the best rates. They also wanted to sign me up for loans with prepayment penalties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which dealer was this, Nathan? That is scary. In this day and age, lenders should be doing backflips ifsomeone would pay off a loan early.

[/quote]

Heck..just paying the loan would be nice...let alone early.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Fat Tony said:


> Definetly get your own financing. They don't have access to the best rates. They also wanted to sign me up for loans with prepayment penalties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which dealer was this, Nathan? That is scary. In this day and age, lenders should be doing backflips ifsomeone would pay off a loan early.
[/quote]
That was with Holman,

They could produce simple interest loans w/ no prepayment, but the rates were higher...









Banks don't acutally want you to pay off early. They lose money that way








Of course they would like you to pay off with the agreed upon terms.


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

I have my own financing in place through my credit union now. 10 years at over 2% lower than what Holman quoted me... = lower monthly payment with no prepayment penalty and a loan term that is 24 months shorter. I'll stop by Holman with the missus tomorrow and see if we can still do the deal we worked out last weekend. If all the sudden that deal is mysterioulsy no longer available, you'll all hear about it. Hope not, though. Like I said, I liked working with the salesguy. Laid back. Plus, I don't really feel like driving to Michigan to go to Lakshore in this weather.....but I guess I will if need be.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fat Tony said:


> I have my own financing in place through my credit union now. 10 years at over 2% lower than what Holman quoted me... = lower monthly payment with no prepayment penalty and a loan term that is 24 months shorter. I'll stop by Holman with the missus tomorrow and see if we can still do the deal we worked out last weekend. If all the sudden that deal is mysterioulsy no longer available, you'll all hear about it. Hope not, though. Like I said, I liked working with the salesguy. Laid back. Plus, I don't really feel like driving to Michigan to go to Lakshore in this weather.....but I guess I will if need be.


Wishing you the best of luck! Hope you come home with the Outback tomorrow!!


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, I'm in the club. Holman was great to deal with this AM. 2008 23rs signed, sealed and delivered next Saturday morning. Grreat deal, too. Kids are so excited you'd think it was X-Mas around here.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

congrats on your new trailer. Hope you all have a great time with it.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Best of luck with your new toy. I'm so glad everything worked out for the best. I was and am still very happy with my Outback from Holman. I guess it really doesn't matter where you get your Outback, it just matters that you are satisfied by the dealer.

Again, Congratulations on your NEW summer home.

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fat Tony said:


> Well, I'm in the club. Holman was great to deal with this AM. 2008 23rs signed, sealed and delivered next Saturday morning. Great deal, too. Kids are so excited you'd think it was X-Mas around here.


Great news...Glad to hear everything worked out.

Fair to say the whole deal was an honest mistake my Holman or do you still think they were trying to pull a quick one on you last time?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new OB.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats! Glad everything worked out for you!!


----------

